# wicd vs networkmanager dhcp, static ips, pppoe

## d_logan

I just can't seem to find an application that will handle my network connections the way I'd like them to be handled.  I was hoping someone here could offer some advice.

Currently I'm using NetworkManager + nm-applet. 

Problems for me:

Although you can setup multiple wired profiles, both dhcp and static ip addresses, I don't believe it handles the profiles correctly when the link state goes down.

I'm often in a situation where I need to plug directly into another device, telnet to it, and configure it.  During that configuration, I often have to reboot the device.  When nm-applet/NetworkManager detects there is no longer a link, it drops the static IP profile.  When the device comes back up, nm-applet/NetworkManager simply chooses the first profile in the list that has the Connect Automatically box checked.  I tried changing all the profiles to not connect automatically, but nm-applet/NetworkManager still does not hold the static ip of the last profile I chose.  When the device is disconnected and reconnected, I'm forced to reselect the profile.

The devices I'm connecting to don't have the same IPs, are often not in the same subnet or even networkclass, so there is no one static IP address I could use for all devices I need to connect to.  I need about 10 or so different static profiles. 

Also, I can't seem to find any documentation or howtos on getting nm-applet/NetworkManager to handle a PPPoe.  I also find myself often in need of passing a pppoe connection for testing equipment.  nm-applet allows me to add a "DSL" profile, with type PPPoE, specify my login and password, but when I select it, it spits some junk in /var/log/messages about device state changes and dbus-daemon rejecting send messages.  nm-applet then goes on to select the first profile in the list w/ the connect automatically checkbox.

nm-applet did work for PPPoE on eeebuntu, but still had the same issues with not connecting to the last used profile.

wicd just does not support PPPoE at all, and last time I tried it, I setup some profiles, then upon selecting any of them the ip of the interface would stay at 169.x.x.x, which is what a device is usually assigned when it cannot contact a dhcp server.  Maybe I just didn't have it configured right, but no pppoe support nonethless.

Sorry for the long post, but generally if someone just says that NetworkManager won't hold a static, someone tells them to uninstall it and use net.eth0.  Not a very efficient option for me in this situation, unfortunately.

----------

## d_logan

well I just gave wicd a go.  It pretty much behaves the same way NetworkManager does.  If you pull the ethernet cable, it drops the profile.  Plugging it back in does not select the last used.  Overall I like the feel of NetworkManager better, but if I could get the needed functionality elsewhere I'd switch.

----------

## truc

I'm having the same problem here (profile droped when the cable is unplugged, or when the machine directly connected to my pc reboots).

The only way I found to work around this is to stop the wicd daemon once you're connected (/etc/init.d/wicd stop), that way, you keep the connection you have (wireless and/or wired), and can continue to work no matter what you do.

Start it back when you want to switch profile.

As I said, this is a work around, not a real solution  :Wink: 

----------

## d_logan

True.

Another workaround could be to have all your profiles set to NOT connect automatically, then when you're on site, set the one profile you need then to connect automatically.  You'll always be editing, and that's a pain as well, but just another possible workaround I thought of.

I wonder if the behavior in NetworkManaget .8 has changed any of this.  I may unmask it this evening and see.

----------

## d2_racing

Knetworkmanager is pretty buggy on my Kde 4.3.1, so I need to use WICD.

----------

## UberLord

You can setup a static config using dhcpcd-5 and set that one interface to ignore carrier.

----------

